# Just a pipe today



## ChristianG (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all

 Went on the Thames, united kingdom today and got a few buttons, pipes, a pocket watch case and boat hook thingy. Did see one bottle but was very scratched up and chipped. Only spent 2 hours there. Loads of broken stuff sadly


----------



## ChristianG (Jan 11, 2009)

Boat hook thingy


----------



## mikmis (Jan 11, 2009)

christian,verry nice finds !! how old are the coins ?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep, That is a boat hook. I have a friend who walks the banks of the Thames when he has time. He took a formans position and that really cut into his bottle time.


----------



## ChristianG (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Mikmis

 the coins are all sadly modern. If you look at a website called Thames and Field you will see the type of stuff the professionals find

 I haven't had enough experience yet


----------



## glass man (Jan 12, 2009)

KEEP AT AND SHOW US WHAT ELSE YOU FIND! I LIKE THAT PIPE! WONDER AGE? JAMIE


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Christian what is the diving like in the Thames? Is it done by any in the hobby?   Kevin


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello ChristianG,  Are you by chance selling the boat hook?  It looks like a nice early blacksmiths work!  Probably it would all cost too much to get it over here.  I just have a thing for early blacksmith work.  As a kid I went to a nearby blacksmith's shop at least two days a week to watch him work.  Thanks for posting it.  RED Matthews


----------



## ChristianG (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi coldwater diver

 If anyone dived into the Thames they would be dragged under and die. The suiciders jump off tower bridge but do not ever come back up. The undercurrants are extremly dangerous, lots of people die from trying to bath in the Thames.

 Red Matthews

 I have not ever sold anything I have found, but if I find another one I'll send you it just for the postage costs.    If you look at Thames and field website, you'll see all manner of amazing things they find from the Thames. Like the only medieval ball and chain ever found in the United Kingdom.


----------

